
Honeywell, a 111-year-old company, to launch home security system on Indiegogo - btimil
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/10/16/16483716/honeywell-smart-home-security-system-indiegogo
======
techdragon
Remember when companies used to just do market research and think about their
ideas for a while before they teased us consumers with a hypothetical product
that we might be able to get our hands on in 6-12 months? or better yet just
announced and let us buy right away!

Those were the days.

